# Bob King Pontiac



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

Well just to give everyone a heads up, don't bother taking your goat up to bob king in wilmington if you have any mods at all, even if its a set of mufflers. they will tell you that you abuse your car and its no longer under warranty. I have full exhaust and an intake went in for a small problem and they wouldn't touch the car.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Str8evl said:


> Well just to give everyone a heads up, don't bother taking your goat up to bob king in wilmington if you have any mods at all, even if its a set of mufflers. they will tell you that you abuse your car and its no longer under warranty. I have full exhaust and an intake went in for a small problem and they wouldn't touch the car.


Sorry, I have to support the dealer on this one. You want to modify your car? Why should GM warranty a drivetrain modified by amateurs with components that were not part of GM's original design?

Granted, if you modified the engine, that shouldn't affect a radio failure, or peeling paint. But engine failures, yeah sorry. You're on your own.

An air intake can change the air/fuel ratio. An exhaust can alter backpressure. Fiddling with (tuning) the engine control parameters after these mods can potentially cause problems that you can hardly hold the GM engineers responsible for.

You wanna buy a new car and screw with it? Be man enough to take responsibility for the consequences. Did you read the warranty?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Another reason to keep it stock.
Thanks Wing of Nut.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Wing_Nut said:


> Sorry, I have to support the dealer on this one. You want to modify your car? Why should GM warranty a drivetrain modified by amateurs with components that were not part of GM's original design?
> 
> Granted, if you modified the engine, that shouldn't affect a radio failure, or peeling paint. But engine failures, yeah sorry. You're on your own.
> 
> ...




Wing Nut has it right, even though he sounds like Joe Friday on the old "Dragnet" TV series - "Just the facts ma'am, just the facts.........."


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

I agree also. There is someone on here that has the saying, *"Nitrous is like a hot girl with a STD, You want to hit it but your afriad of the consequences"* Not just for Nitrous but for anything you put on your car. On the other hand, If you find a good dealer such as mine that you have been faithful to, they will fix anything. I recently tried to retrofit a tree into my passenger side door using the car as a Zamboni. That wasent coverd under the 3/36 or the extended Warranty.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I like to modify my cars. I usually find a dealer in the area, before I buy the car that is mod friendly. Not all dealers have to be. 

The reality is that the dealer is correct in not covering a failure of a component that may be damaged by increased power that he modified engine produces. Like Wing Nut said, if you modify the exhaust and the radio fails, that should be covered. If you put on a cat-back and the converters fail, sorry about your luck. Now I would have an issue with a dealer telling me my camshaft failure, or timing chain failure was due to my cat-back. 

The dealer legally can't say that you abuse the car because you modify it. They can pull records from your PCM and look at how you drove it, and deny the repairs.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> I agree also. There is someone on here that has the saying, *"Nitrous is like a hot girl with a STD, You want to hit it but your afriad of the consequences"* Not just for Nitrous but for anything you put on your car. On the other hand, If you find a good dealer such as mine that you have been faithful to, they will fix anything. I recently tried to retrofit a tree into my passenger side door using the car as a Zamboni. That wasent coverd under the 3/36 or the extended Warranty.


That's exactly the logic I use when buying a used car. If it's been moded, it's a hot chick with an STD. Not worth the chances.


----------

